# Any WordPress gurus out there?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

As the title says, does anyone know WordPress well? I've got a list of questions that the internet doesn't seem to have the answers to.


----------



## EnzoTen (Jul 6, 2011)

I do. shoot...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for replying, sent you a PM.


----------

